# "KONI Becomes New Sponsor of Grand Am Cup for 2007" - Why do we Care????



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I love fourtitude for their love of Audi and Audi related articles. This week this article "KONI Becomes New Sponsor of Grand Am Cup for 2007" was put up http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml 
What on earth does this have to do with Audi? No Audis compete in grand am cup (I am not 100% sure, I could be wrong)
But why was this article put up?? 
Are there going to be Audis competing in Grand Am Cup in 2007 or what??????


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: "KONI Becomes New Sponsor of Grand Am Cup for 2007" - Why do we Care???? (lappies)*









As I said I wasn't 100% sure if an Audi competes in that series. I did some searching on the web and found this.








1 Audi ran in the ST Class of the grand Am Cup for 1 race. Run by the 
# Auto Centro Racing Audi A4 and driven by Greg Shaffer, Paulo Do Couto.
This 1 very privateer team still doesn't make sence to me why that article was put up.











_Modified by lappies at 7:59 AM 11/5/2006_


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: "KONI Becomes New Sponsor of Grand Am Cup for 2007" - Why do we Care???? (lappies)*

I would guess like other general articles it's shared across VMG sites


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: "KONI Becomes New Sponsor of Grand Am Cup for 2007" - Why do we Care???? (16v)*

It is. Koni is also a sponsor of this site, and as you probably know, we do allow our sponsors to run press releases on this site.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: "KONI Becomes New Sponsor of Grand Am Cup for 2007" - Why do we Care???? ([email protected])*

I'm sorry, i didn't know. That's why I asked the question.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: "KONI Becomes New Sponsor of Grand Am Cup for 2007" - Why do we Care???? (lappies)*

Don't worry about it. I'm not bent. I hope you're not.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: "KONI Becomes New Sponsor of Grand Am Cup for 2007" - Why do we Care???? ([email protected])*

No Problem... Anyway, does anyone know if any Audis are going to compete in Grand Am Cup or Speed Gt next year. Would be great to see some privateer RS4s or mabye even R8s?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: "KONI Becomes New Sponsor of Grand Am Cup for 2007" - Why do we Care???? (lappies)*

I doubt R8s. Too new to market. RS 4? I don't know. I think I heard Audi did a feasibility study on that, but I never heard the outcome.


----------

